

Future of Indian Entrepreneurship (in Light of Current Worries) - alok-g
http://blogs.economictimes.indiatimes.com/One-million-by-one-million/entry/future-of-indian-entrepreneurship-in-light-of-current-worries

======
lifeisstillgood
The YC model would work quite neatly here surely?

